# Article: Men Get Your "Stuff" Together



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

OMG.  (when you click on link, change **** into s*** on address bar...like all four letters)

This guy needs to spend some time on TAM.

While I think I understand the heart of his message...it just feels like it belongs in the 80's...where seems to be the timeline of his personal anecdotes. Yes, rape is bad. And yes, there are still dudes out there today who are top-notch A-holes, but this guy is only self-flagellating his own guilt by projecting his past attitudes on all men. No, I have never considered rape...and when I am mad, angry, or work out at the gym...I never automatically get triggered into a maniac, looking to club a woman over the head and drag her to my cave.

Masculinity is not evil. Masculinity can be dangerous and powerful, yes...but it is better for men to pursue that power and have other men to help him responsibly discipline himself...then to subjugate himself for the comfort of others and then create generations of men, like me, who are passive-aggressive, have no identity, and lose the respect of their wives...because men have been trained to associate masculinity with being a potential abuser.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
link is gone.

I firmly believe that I am responsible for what *I* have done, not what other people of my gender, race, social class, etc have done. I am happy to try to fix current problems in the world, including those cause by past actions, but I will not be made to feel guilty for things other people did. 

(of course maybe that wasn't the topic of the now-missing link....)


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> link is gone.


Fixed link ...somewhat...in the address bar replace **** with the four letter word s***.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Good example of what feminist brainwashing can do to a male.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Try using this link instead...

Men: Get Your **** Together.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I know it's not politically correct, but my first thought was "This article has GOT to be written by a female."

This guy ( if it really is a guy) just seems to be mad at himself and has been gender shamed to the point of Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Personally, I try to walk a path somewhere between chest-thumping rapist and self-loathing cultural hostage.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

No matter what his views on other issues are, I typically don't hold much stock in what a racist has to say about anything.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Utter crap and pure projection. Women don't need friends like this guy.

He seems to imagine what we all need to atone for his past sins.

Denial of sexuality in general or an appology for male sexuality in particular is foolish and hollow. But that is very far from saying all bets are off and any behavior is "just natural"

I don't appologize for my sexuality but that doesn't mean I'm entitled to make it anyone's else problem or responsibility.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

He might as well have pointed out that the Roman Army, Huns, Nazis, Rolling Stones were men as well.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a really time at all relating to the world (either the IRL one or the cyber one) that he is describing. And I'm pretty sure it's not due to my white privilege. Though I'll admit I almost stopped skimming the article entirely when he wrote that it was no revelation the internet is not a place for women...


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

After reading the article, I think the guy's heart is probably in the right place, but he's writing way, way out of his depth.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe he's being sincere or maybe he's simply patronizing his own gender to score with women around him who identify themselves as feminists. Who knows.


----------

